# How To Setup Bands And Tubes On The Top Slot Setup



## Wingshooter

Here is a video showing how I setup the tubes and flat bands on the top slot setup.


----------



## Rockape66

Thanks, Roger. If I can acquire materials that I feel are appropriate; I plan on using this method soon.


----------



## Knoll

You're the man!
You cutting slots with bandsaw?


----------



## Wingshooter

Knoll said:


> You're the man!
> You cutting slots with bandsaw?


Yes I use a 1/4 inch blade.


----------



## Northerner

Excellent video Roger!

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Tex-Shooter

Great Video and thanks for sharing! -- Tex


----------



## treefork

I always enjoy videos. Good to see what others are doing. Thanks for taking the time out to share.


----------



## AJW

What a great way to put bands and tubes on. Enjoyed seeing on your video too.
Knoll is right, you are the man!


----------



## orcrender

Great video. Would this method work for single tubes?


----------



## Wingshooter

Yes but in case of the 1745's you don't need a lock. They are thick enough to stay in place and there is very little pull on them.


----------



## Holzwurm

@ Wingshooter

How about double layers of TheraBand Gold , would the 1/8" hole handle these as well or it would have to be drilled a tad larger ?

Thanks a lot for sharing , .....I'm presently carving on an ergo shooter made from a natural hazel fork and I intend to try out this attachement method on that one !

Thanks a lot , ........cheers , Holzwurm (aka 61diemai)


----------



## Wingshooter

Holzwurm said:


> @ Wingshooter
> 
> How about double layers of TheraBand Gold , would the 1/8" hole handle these as well or it would have to be drilled a tad larger ?
> 
> Thanks a lot for sharing , .....I'm presently carving on an ergo shooter made from a natural hazel fork and I intend to try out this attachement method on that one !
> 
> Thanks a lot , ........cheers , Holzwurm (aka 61diemai)


I just sent a slingshot setup for double latex 1 inch to 3/4. I made the slot a lttle larger and folded them once. The hole worked all right but if you want, a 3/16 hole will give a little more room.


----------



## Holzwurm

@ Wingshooter

Thanks so much for your rapid reply







, .........so I guess , I'd stay with the 1/8" hole at first , even if it's gonna be a bit tight for doubles , .......this way I'm going more versatile , I guess ,...........I can attach single or double flatbands or Dankung tubes .

If it won't work well for double flatbands , I could always decide lateron whether to extend hole and slot a bit or not , ...I'm most likely shooting single bands , anyway .

Can't wait to get done carving my hazel shooter to go into band attachement , really eager to try this method , .......thanks again for sharing







!

cheers , Holzwurm(aka 61diemai on YouTube)


----------



## rockslinger

Thanks for sharing Roger. You do some very nice work.


----------



## Chepo69

Very illustrative video WS,

Thanks.


----------



## newconvert

looks great Roger......... its toooooo easy, thanks for the vid


----------



## Kipken

newconvert said:


> looks great Roger......... its toooooo easy, thanks for the vid


it is easy... I hope you don't mind, I converted the Bamboo shooter you made, that I bought in the auction, to a top slot shooter... Banded it with double TBG.. its a beast... I love it... geat work..thanks
Kip


----------



## newconvert

Kipken said:


> looks great Roger......... its toooooo easy, thanks for the vid


it is easy... I hope you don't mind, I converted the Bamboo shooter you made, that I bought in the auction, to a top slot shooter... Banded it with double TBG.. its a beast... I love it... geat work..thanks
Kip
[/quote] mind? not at all i am glad you like it! look like it fits your hand well, yeah its big, but light a nice trade off


----------



## Rapier

Very cool wing. I just asked about this on another post. Well now I know and I'm most impressed. Will definitely be trying this method.

Hype~X Australia


----------



## Wingshooter

Rapier said:


> Very cool wing. I just asked about this on another post. Well now I know and I'm most impressed. Will definitely be trying this method.
> 
> Hype~X Australia


I have never been able to shoot tubes until this method. I know other guys shoot them and shoot them well, not me. By setting them up this way the tube stays away from the pouch no interferance at all so you don't have to flip. I still get the speed 210 with 3/8. This is my favorite setup know.


----------



## Bulldogg629

I really like this method and want to use it for my first slingshot. Im going to glue 2 sheets of 1/2" ply together to give myself a 1 inch blank, how far forward or back should the slot be cut? Right in the middle, half inch in front and half in back? Or more forward, say 1/4" from the front and 3/4" from the back, so that the thicker portion is supporting the pull of the band? Thanks


----------



## Kipken

yes cut the slots with the most meat supporting the pull of the bands ...


----------



## newconvert

Kipken said:


> yes cut the slots with the most meat supporting the pull of the bands ...


scroll up and look at Kips


----------



## Bulldogg629

Thanks, I see that picture now. But now I wonder, why the angle to the slot? Does it help in keeping pull off of the rolled part? Does the sharp edge it creates at the top of the slot cause any durability problems?


----------



## newconvert

Bulldogg629 said:


> Thanks, I see that picture now. But now I wonder, why the angle to the slot? Does it help in keeping pull off of the rolled part? Does the sharp edge it creates at the top of the slot cause any durability problems?


i would say thats Kips design. the actual point of hold is the rolled band at the bottom of the slot. yes the sharp edge will shorten life span for your bands and is not necessary if you roll your bands correctly prior to insertion. in fact when i use this method i round both of the edges of the slot as they top out on the forks. the originator of this method is B.H. and his as well as any i have seen are vertical slots.


----------



## pop shot

I'm with kip on that, roger does that too. Minimal fork tip interaction.


----------



## pop shot

Bills one I got is straight , more toward front


----------



## lightgeoduck

That's gotta be the best thing since sliced bread!

I have the same set up for holding the slingshot still while banding em up







. Worked hardto get it too

LGD


----------



## Northerner

I have one of Roger's Longbow Hunters. The slot is angled but I'm not sure why. I have gone through 3 sets of bands and none broke at the fork. The last set of TBG lasted 1083 shots before breaking at the pouch. The cut I use is 1" x 3/4" x 8" (sometimes 7 1/2"). You can easily adust band length. I like this attachment system.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Wingshooter

Northerner said:


> I have one of Roger's Longbow Hunters. The slot is angled but I'm not sure why. I have gone through 3 sets of bands and none broke at the fork. The last set of TBG lasted 1083 shots before breaking at the pouch. The cut I use is 1" x 3/4" x 8" (sometimes 7 1/2"). You can easily adust band length. I like this attachment system.
> 
> Cheers,
> Northerner


The only reason I angle the slot is it gives a liitle more purchase on the band. It is not needed just my way of doing it.


----------



## M.J

I did this mod to my Lever from Dayhiker and am absolutely sold on it. What used to be a pretty ferocious hand slapper now has no slap at all with the very same bands. No more messing around with ties and fork grooves and such, any boardcut I make from here on out will have this style attachment.
Excellent work Roger and Bill!


----------



## jskeen

I use this on naturals too, but you want to offset the slot so you don't intersect the pith line of the branch, as it will often flake out or dent, leaving a notch in the slot to abrade bands. Not that that's a life threatening problem, a drop or two of CA and a little sanding and it's good as new, but if you have the option to offset the slots and miss it, I would.


----------



## Wingshooter

M_J said:


> I did this mod to my Lever from Dayhiker and am absolutely sold on it. What used to be a pretty ferocious hand slapper now has no slap at all with the very same bands. No more messing around with ties and fork grooves and such, any boardcut I make from here on out will have this style attachment.
> Excellent work Roger and Bill!


They also make an excellant way to shoot tubes either double or single. I think the single 1745's setup this way are one of the most accurate. The tubes coming in from the outside are fast and do not foul themselves when you shoot. If you set one up this way grab the pouch in one hand and pull it back just so the tubes are tight then slowly move the pouch as if it was shooting a ball and watch the reaction of the tubes. They move out of the way I don't know about high speed how they react but I would assume the act much the same way but maybe in a lesser degree.


----------



## treefork

Bulldogg629 said:


> Thanks, I see that picture now. But now I wonder, why the angle to the slot? Does it help in keeping pull off of the rolled part? Does the sharp edge it creates at the top of the slot cause any durability problems?


The angle is not necessary what so ever. I make all of mine perfectly vertical. Your right about the to edge. Just round of with sand paper.A dremel # 220 disk works the best. FAST! And smoooooth!


----------



## Northerner

The slot edge on my Longbow has a slightly rounded contour but not enough that it ruins the fine appearance. I have put over 1000 shots with the bands fastened in the same position and never had it cut at the edge. I do get a mild mark on the band but it eventually breaks at the pouch so there is no issue. The angled slot looks good. The slot angles in the direction that the bands fly.

If I decided to put top slots on my own frames they would be straight rather than angled. Straight would be easier for me to cut. However, I still don't trust myself to drill the hole at the end of the slots.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## treefork

Northerner said:


> The slot edge on my Longbow has a slightly rounded contour but not enough that it ruins the fine appearance. I have put over 1000 shots with the bands fastened in the same position and never had it cut at the edge. I do get a mild mark on the band but it eventually breaks at the pouch so there is no issue. The angled slot looks good. The slot angles in the direction that the bands fly.
> 
> If I decided to put top slots on my own frames they would be straight rather than angled. Straight would be easier for me to cut. However, I still don't trust myself to drill the hole at the end of the slots.
> 
> Cheers,
> Northerner


I know how you feel. Start with a really small bit using the slot as a guide and work your way up to larger bits. Works nice.Use some practice wood.By the way I've put these slots on four of your ergo designs and they work fantastic!


----------



## Wingshooter

I made myself a jig using 3 - 4 inch square pieces of plywood. I screwed them together so I have a bottom and two sides square and vertical. By holding the back of the frame against the jig and the fork tips against the other side you can hold it square with your drill press. If you don't have a drill press do like treefork says that works good to.


----------



## jskeen

lightgeoduck said:


> That's gotta be the best thing since sliced bread!
> 
> I have the same set up for holding the slingshot still while banding em up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Worked hardto get it too
> LGD


My friend the late great Bob Engnath refered to his as an "Organic toolrest" I've been working on mine for a long time too, lots of 12 oz curls to date.


----------



## Northerner

Could Top Slots be safely used with 3/4" boards (oak, hickory, maple)? This would only leave about 3/8" of wood behind the slot and about 1/4" in front. Would 3/8" of wood be safe for 3/4" TBG?

Thanks,
Northerner


----------



## lightgeoduck

jskeen said:


> That's gotta be the best thing since sliced bread!
> 
> I have the same set up for holding the slingshot still while banding em up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Worked hardto get it too
> LGD


 lots of 12 oz curls to date.
[/quote]

and still adding







working on the toolrest and targets at the same time









------

I tell you what top slot, bottom slot, and in between slot. no matter how you cut it







slot attachment is the way to go


----------



## Wingshooter

Northerner said:


> Could Top Slots be safely used with 3/4" boards (oak, hickory, maple)? This would only leave about 3/8" of wood behind the slot and about 1/4" in front. Would 3/8" of wood be safe for 3/4" TBG?
> 
> Thanks,
> Northerner


I doubt it would be a problem. A 3/8 by 1 inch hickory board is strong. Also if you hold your fingers on the forks the length of the fork your are trying to break is short another thing in your favor. Cut a piece of maple or hickory 38 by 1 inch by five inches and put it in a vice sticking up two inches. Take a large cresent wrench and fit it to the board. Hold the wrench close to the top of the board and pull see how much effort it takes to break one. If you hold clear up on the end of the wrench you will give the wrench unfair advantage. Still it all depends on the grain you do need straight grain to be safe.
I am shooting a small Recurve Hunter with 3/8 in front of the tubes and I am sure I can shoot it from now on with no problem


----------



## Wingshooter

Northerner said:


> Could Top Slots be safely used with 3/4" boards (oak, hickory, maple)? This would only leave about 3/8" of wood behind the slot and about 1/4" in front. Would 3/8" of wood be safe for 3/4" TBG?
> 
> Thanks,
> Northerner


I just got my hand held scale that goes to fifty pounds. I took some 1/8 by 3/4 wide oak and and put 3 of them together. I put them in the vise leaving them stick up about two inches. I hooked the scale to it right at the top and pulled to 50 pounds I did it three times. I did the same with walnut and pine . The walnut held to fifty pounds just like the oak. The pine started cracking at 39 pounds. Unless you are pulling some really powerful bands you could buid a sling out of pine. Grain is the most important thing when putting stress on wood get the grain right and you will have a hard time breaking it with a piece of rubber. Get the grain wrong and you can break it by twisting it in your hand,


----------



## Northerner

Thanks for the test Roger. It looks like 3/8" behind the bands is enough. I only pull 10-15 lbs anyway.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## MAV

I'm a big fan of the top slot, Roger talked me into my first one, I now have 4. LOL!


----------



## trobbie66

I just received a gift from kIP WITH THIS TYPE OF ATTACHMENT AND HAD NO IDEA HOW THE BANDS WERE SET.The video made clear that it was easy to attach bands and all the comments have convinced me to give it a try. I like the idea that either flats or tubes can be used with the same fixture point.


----------



## Sofreto

Roger- you take the mystery out of things. It is amazing, that as old as the slingshot is, there are always new ideas...Great ideas. Fine video


----------



## Bulldogg629

How wide does the band saw make that slot? I have a table saw plywood blade with 1/16" kerf that would be easier to use but is that too wide of a slot?


----------



## Wingshooter

Bulldogg629 said:


> How wide does the band saw make that slot? I have a table saw plywood blade with 1/16" kerf that would be easier to use but is that too wide of a slot?


A 1/16 would be fine. The small cut of pull style hand saw works great to. I use a 1/4 inch blade on my band saw. You can also use a regular hacksaw blade.


----------



## fsa46

Awesome vid Roger, thanks for posting it.

Smartest move I ever made, coming to this site...what a wealth of information.


----------

